# 22s on 63 +64 impalas



## My63impala

i need to get some rims got my 63 going and needs some shoes i know the big thing is to put 22 on rather then the 13s just want to see how it looks and a price range for some 22 that will fit my car here it is


----------



## WstSideLincoln

:thumbsdown:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Jun 10 2009, 04:30 PM~14153160
> *i need to get some rims got my 63 going and needs some shoes i know the big thing is to put 22 on rather then the 13s just want to see how it looks and a price range for some 22 that will fit my car here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Red flag this douche from GA :uh: 

Dude this sites callled lay it low. get that shit out of here.. big rims are the thang to do for fly by ryders... :uh:


----------



## My63impala

whats the problem i see tons of impala with big rims i just wanted to see calm down man


----------



## badcayne

> _Originally posted by WstSideLincoln+Jun 10 2009, 04:32 PM~14153177-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsdown:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-candimann_@Jun 10 2009, 04:42 PM~14153286
> *Red flag this douche from GA :uh:
> 
> Dude this sites callled lay it low. get that shit out of here.. big rims are the thang to do for fly by ryders... :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

dont listen to candimann,hes just ignorant.



if done PROPERLY it can look badass


----------



## touchdowntodd

HELL no.. 

go 14s homie


----------



## southside64

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Jun 10 2009, 05:13 PM~14153644
> *:uh:
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> dont listen to candimann,hes just ignorant.
> if done PROPERLY it can look badass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Do you have any more pics of that bottom 64?


----------



## blacksmith

> _Originally posted by southside64_@Jun 10 2009, 07:50 PM~14156098
> *Do you have any more pics of that bottom 64?
> *


thats on cardomain.com


----------



## My63impala

really am deciding if i want lowrod or lowrider just want to know a price and what wheel will fit on my 63


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Jun 10 2009, 05:13 PM~14153644
> *:uh:
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> dont listen to candimann,hes just ignorant.
> if done PROPERLY it can look badass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: 

this is not a Chip foose sight.. Go back a read what they wrote ... its not a trend either. I have built low rods , hot rods , and lowriders. so bugg off. if you got to make a thread asking for what syle you want. your heart aint right!!! again this is a low rider sight!!!


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jun 10 2009, 06:40 PM~14153886
> *HELL no..
> 
> go 14s homie
> *




fuck that, if your already committed do 13's :biggrin:


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Jun 11 2009, 06:05 AM~14158492
> *really am deciding if i want lowrod or lowrider just want to know a price and what wheel will fit on my 63
> *



bottom line, this is the air suspension topic....not the wheel topic...good luck


----------



## foey

lol, bottom line is that he got the wrong forum. Hit up the wheel and tire forum on here. A mod might be moving this thread soon to that forum also so don't worry.


----------



## My63impala

well i know most bagged impalas are putting big rims on so i figure this is a good place to get some info


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jun 10 2009, 07:40 PM~14153886
> *HELL no..
> 
> go 14s homie
> *


 :barf:


----------



## Frogg

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jun 10 2009, 04:40 PM~14153886
> *HELL no..
> 
> go 14s homie
> *


thats the gayest thing ive ever heard...14''s on an impala... :uh: 

13''s but he's bagged so he may as well go big he already fucked up


----------



## $piff

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Jun 12 2009, 10:55 AM~14171324
> *thats the gayest thing ive ever heard...14''s on an impala... :uh:
> 
> 13''s but he's bagged so he may as well go big he already fucked up
> *


gay what you talkin bout gay 14's is all i've had on my impala the rims tuck a good inch in the fender, look at all the treads bout i got 13 but i cant go over 75 on the freeway I'm too scared 14's NOTHING ELSE on the imp for me well over 100. Oh yeah "I ride 100 spoke gangster ballin fuck them dubz" juice and 100 spokes


----------



## Frogg

14''s are still gay and so are the people scared of them


----------



## My63impala

who cares about 14s i want to find a 22 that will fit and handle my 400hp


----------



## Frogg

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Jun 12 2009, 12:44 PM~14173007
> *who cares about 14s i want to find a 22 that will fit and handle my 400hp
> *


theres hundreds of them just go to any rim shop...


----------



## My63impala

thats the thing i live in cumming Ga near the middle of nowere the only rims shop is tire usa want to order online


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm: THE BEST OF BOTH WORLDS!


----------



## My63impala

got any better pics of the low rod


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jun 15 2009, 07:06 PM~14200151
> *:nicoderm:  THE BEST OF BOTH WORLDS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sic


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Jun 16 2009, 08:41 AM~14205156
> *got any better pics of the low rod
> *


----------



## My63impala

that is one sick ride there is no way anyone car dog on you for that car what is under the hood and were did you get the rims are they custom made?


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Jun 16 2009, 07:07 PM~14211004
> *that is one sick ride there is no way anyone car dog on you for that car what is under the hood and were did you get the rims are they custom made?
> *




















:biggrin: 
NOTHING FANCY. JUST SBC. SOMEWHAT DRESSED UP! ITS A DAILY DRIVER. THANKS! BELIEVE ME PICS OVER RATE SHIT! WHEELS ARE BOYD CODDINGTON. SPECIAL ORDER DUE TO THE OFFSET. 6 WEEKS WAIT BUT WELL WORTH IT! THANKS!


----------



## FLORES1960

Forget all these haters. Who cares if its a "low rider" site. It's your car and you can do it how u want it. IF you want a low rode, do it. Or if you want it to look like everyone else's car on this site, then put it on 13's. 

Bottom line, build it how you want....let the haters try to talk shit in person rather than hiding behind a wireless modem!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I'm a 13 guy myself, but unlike most of these guys I'm not a hater. 20's and 22's look fuckin sick on an Impala. 

These aren't 63's, but they are sexy as fuck.


----------



## Lunas64

This is how to roll in a Impala!!!! Whatcha Think Shibinator?? No hatin here either!!! Jus like to roll in what I like to roll in!!! BTW, these rides you posted Shib are badass!!!


----------



## lowlow1964

i love this cars on 20 22 or fuckin 13 14 or 10 i dont give f)ck i love impala they look sexy no matter wat so if wanna put 22 goes fuck the hater is going to look hooootttttt


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 17 2009, 06:39 PM~14222012
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how to roll in a Impala!!!! Whatcha Think Shibinator?? No hatin here either!!! Jus like to roll in what I like to roll in!!! BTW, these rides you posted Shib are badass!!!
> *




Fuck I get a chubby every time I see that picture of your car! I love the "air conditioned" sticker in the back window. 

Dude you know me, I fuckin LOVE 13's to pieces! Like I said I think 13's are the coolest and I wouldn't substitute anything else on my Impalas. But if the guy want's 20's or 22's they have a pretty cool look as well. 

See the thing some people don't realize about putting huge rims on old cars is it's not just money tied up in wheels, cause Daytons cost the same. But you have to spend like $2000 on fuckin tires for those monster rims. Then to top it all off you need to put Wilwood or Stainless or Baer brakes on your ride and spend another $2000 - $3000 grand so the brakes so they look good behind the wheels. Putting 20's oe 22's on an Impala is like a $6000 dollar touch. 

Daytons look better (in my opinion) the cost of the wheels is the same but the tires are dirt cheap, and you can run stock drums. Rebuilt of course and chromed the fuck out, but stock drums are a lot more inexpensive than custom aftermarket disc brake kits. 

So I guess your opinion might come down to price? Not to say us homies with 13's are cheaping out, cause we aren't, 13's are just hard as fuck and you know what the best thing about them are...?




They're timeless :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64

> Fuck I get a chubby every time I see that picture of your car! I love the "air conditioned" sticker in the back window.
> 
> Dude you know me, I fuckin LOVE 13's to pieces! Like I said I think 13's are the coolest and I wouldn't substitute anything else on my Impalas. But if the guy want's 20's or 22's they have a pretty cool look as well.
> 
> See the thing some people don't realize about putting huge rims on old cars is it's not just money tied up in wheels, cause Daytons cost the same. But you have to spend like $2000 on fuckin tires for those monster rims. Then to top it all off you need to put Wilwood or Stainless or Baer brakes on your ride and spend another $2000 - $3000 grand so the brakes so they look good behind the wheels. Putting 20's oe 22's on an Impala is like a $6000 dollar touch.
> 
> Daytons look better (in my opinion) the cost of the wheels is the same but the tires are dirt cheap, and you can run stock drums. Rebuilt of course and chromed the fuck out, but stock drums are a lot more inexpensive than custom aftermarket disc brake kits.
> 
> So I guess your opinion might come down to price? Not to say us homies with 13's are cheaping out, cause we aren't, 13's are just hard as fuck and you know what the best thing about them are...?
> They're timeless :thumbsup:
> 
> Damn Shibinator..... we dont want to hear about your Junk gettin Chubby!!!!! LOL
> I love all the looks, cuz they are sweet!! Just love mine on 13's Baby!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## foey

this the same 62 with the chevy tipped exhausts by the rear pass?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jun 19 2009, 10:40 AM~14239034
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this the same 62 with the chevy tipped exhausts by the rear pass?
> *



I don't think so? This is Chicayne, done by Troy Trepanier @ Rad Rides By Troy


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> Fuck I get a chubby every time I see that picture of your car! I love the "air conditioned" sticker in the back window.
> 
> Dude you know me, I fuckin LOVE 13's to pieces! Like I said I think 13's are the coolest and I wouldn't substitute anything else on my Impalas. But if the guy want's 20's or 22's they have a pretty cool look as well.
> 
> See the thing some people don't realize about putting huge rims on old cars is it's not just money tied up in wheels, cause Daytons cost the same. But you have to spend like $2000 on fuckin tires for those monster rims. Then to top it all off you need to put Wilwood or Stainless or Baer brakes on your ride and spend another $2000 - $3000 grand so the brakes so they look good behind the wheels. Putting 20's oe 22's on an Impala is like a $6000 dollar touch.
> 
> Daytons look better (in my opinion) the cost of the wheels is the same but the tires are dirt cheap, and you can run stock drums. Rebuilt of course and chromed the fuck out, but stock drums are a lot more inexpensive than custom aftermarket disc brake kits.
> 
> So I guess your opinion might come down to price? Not to say us homies with 13's are cheaping out, cause we aren't, 13's are just hard as fuck and you know what the best thing about them are...?
> They're timeless :thumbsup:
> 
> Damn Shibinator..... we dont want to hear about your Junk gettin Chubby!!!!! LOL
> I love all the looks, cuz they are sweet!! Just love mine on 13's Baby!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha
> 
> 
> yeah Me to dude. I love all the looks, but for my 64, and one day when I do my 61 they will be rollin on 100 spoke reverse 13" Dayton knockoffs. That's just the way I like em!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lunas64

Hell, I might even put 13's on my Titan!!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 19 2009, 07:12 PM~14243378
> *Hell, I might even put 13's on my Titan!!
> *



dude I would love to see that!


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jun 19 2009, 06:43 PM~14243605
> *dude I would love to see that!
> *


That shit would look Funky as hell. Probly scrap the differntial.
:biggrin:


----------



## layzeeboi




----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by layzeeboi_@Jun 20 2009, 12:29 AM~14245686
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that's a sexy 63! Betcha the bugs love that paint job!


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jun 17 2009, 01:40 PM~14219187
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Clean lookin' ride!!!


----------



## reedwesd

> _Originally posted by layzeeboi_@Jun 20 2009, 01:29 AM~14245686
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That wagon is BAD ASS.


----------



## My63impala

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 24 2009, 11:17 AM~14283574
> *:0  Clean lookin' ride!!!
> *


this is more of what im looking for a low hot rod does anyone know were he got those wheels


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Jun 25 2009, 05:20 AM~14292347
> *this is more of what im looking for a low hot rod does anyone know were he got those wheels
> *



Those are Billet Specialties Fuelie Wheels


















http://www.billetspecialties.com/item.asp?...cid=121&pid=699



These are sexy wheels, and they are part of the Profile Collection of Billet Specialties Wheels. Here's the entire Profile line:

http://www.billetspecialties.com/product.asp?cid=16&scid=121


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Jun 25 2009, 05:20 AM~14292347
> *this is more of what im looking for a low hot rod does anyone know were he got those wheels
> *



:nicoderm: BOYD CODDINGTON'S MAGNETOS. ALTHOUGH THEM BILLETS ONE LOOK BAD ASS!


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## My63impala

any one got 24s on there impala


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Not my favorite look


----------



## Lunas64

> Not my favorite look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine either Bro. Does not at all make an Impala look good. But its my opinion!!
> I'm liken them 13's


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 29 2009, 05:11 PM~14332565
> *
> Mine either Bro. Does not at all make an Impala look good. But its my opinion!!
> I'm liken them 13's
> *



Me to


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jun 29 2009, 04:17 PM~14332008
> *Not my favorite look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:nosad: NO. NO NEED TO GO THERE. :nono:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jun 29 2009, 06:40 PM~14333451
> *:nosad:  NO. NO NEED TO GO THERE.  :nono:
> *



HA HA dude I hate those Donks


----------



## My63impala

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jun 29 2009, 04:17 PM~14332008
> *Not my favorite look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


noooooooo this is not what am looking for lol i want to lay frame with 24s in rear not raise the whole car 50 inches and put gay ass rims on there


----------



## KRACK

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 24 2009, 01:17 PM~14283574
> *:0  Clean lookin' ride!!!
> *




LOVING THAT LOOK


----------



## My63impala

dont like the rims but how the hell did he get those heavy ass doors up like that look sick. do they make kits for 63 impalas


----------



## My63impala

found one kit but pretty steep

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/62-70-Chevy...emZ170346195844


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Jun 29 2009, 07:51 PM~14334302
> *noooooooo this is not what am looking for lol i want to lay frame with 24s in rear not raise the whole car 50 inches and put gay ass rims on there
> *



ha ha I went to google and typed "Impala 24s"


----------



## Gotti

*Heres one from our show this past Sunday*


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jul 2 2009, 08:54 AM~14361328
> *Heres one from our show this past Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dammmmn are those 24's? That's the coolest 24'd Impala I've seen yet


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jul 2 2009, 07:54 AM~14361328
> *Heres one from our show this past Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now that is NIIICE!!! tucked and all!! laid out. Meaty ass shoes!! :biggrin:


----------



## My63impala

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jul 2 2009, 08:54 AM~14361328
> *Heres one from our show this past Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that is what i was talking about how much would a custom set of 24s be you think


----------



## blacksmith

rims alone 3 to 6 grand depending on brand and material. billets aren't cheap but either are asantis


----------



## reedwesd

Anyone got some new pictures of impalas layin 22s?


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Spade Kreations built this, dude said there is $175,000 in this car.


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Oct 4 2009, 03:48 PM~15263422
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spade Kreations built this, dude said there is $175,000 in this car.
> *


I saw this car when it came to the Memphis DUB Show, I didn't care for it too much, but to each his own, it looks good in the pic but not in person, imo. I love the low rod look, alotta folks won't acknowledge the fact that Donks and Low Rods were born out of the Low Rider movement. Its all cool, some cars I don't care for, that even goes for some lowriders, but I can always appreciate great craftsmanship. Thats what High Riser, Low Rods, and Low Riders have in common, they got some that are trashy lookin and you got some that looks great. Like I said before the High Risers and Low Rods are spinoffs of or was heavily influenced by Lowriders so therefore I don't mind seein them on this site. Me personally, due to my health, I will not be putting 13's,14's, or juice on either of my Impalals, I've been there and done that. When I was rollin juice and 13's, the maintainance, & the mishaps(such as busting a hose and solenoids catching on fire) that came with havin a juiced daily driver was sometimes overwelhming(sp). Even with that bein said, if my car has it, I'm gonna drive the fuck out of it, but right now my body can't handle what it use too. That why I'm goin with bags on 22's or stock rims with the SS hubcaps, its less maintainance and more convenient for my personal situation. Hell, just because a car doesn't have juice doesn't mean that its not a lowrider, you've had plenty of non juiced rides in LowRider Magazine before the big rim craze in the 80's and 90's. Thats just my .02 cents.


----------



## pittstyle81

I'm with the guys that say it needs thirteens but I've had them both ways my old six fo was juiced on 13's and I loved it along w my coupe deville on 14's and several g bodys on 13's but I also have an 82 chevy short bed low rod and of course a six fo my four isn't juiced or bagged yet but I had an extra set of 20's so I threw them on untill I could get some d's on her and they look nice but they ain't no 13 in d's


----------



## pittstyle81

Buy the way if any ody would like so
e nice 20's I'd b more than wheeling to swap for some 13's Dayton or zenith no chinas just thought I'd throw it out there


----------



## Ant63ss

What kind of 20's?


----------



## tko_818

:angry:


> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Oct 4 2009, 09:48 AM~15263422
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spade Kreations built this, dude said there is $175,000 in this car.
> *


if i met this guy i would shake my head at him and tell him to stick to hot rod cars. Impalas lay on 13s n 14s, you do not put no futuristic interiors in em, smoke the tail lights, or chop the whole top off.. thats lame shit


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinlo64

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Nov 4 2009, 10:28 PM~15565502
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



LOVE IT!!! More info on getting the 20's under there if ya don't mind me asking?? planning on doin the same. pm me if ya don't wanna post on here

please and thank you


----------



## kevinb84

> _Originally posted by rollinlo64_@Nov 5 2009, 05:25 PM~15574884
> *LOVE IT!!! More info on getting the 20's under there if ya don't mind me asking?? planning on doin the same. pm me if ya don't wanna post on here
> 
> please and thank you
> *


id like to know aswell the sizes and offsets of the wheels pictured


----------



## Ant63ss

my old ride:


----------



## IMPALAMAN1

looks good Bone..


----------



## goldspokes

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Oct 24 2009, 02:40 AM~15452644
> *I saw this car when it came to the Memphis DUB Show, I didn't care for it too much, but to each his own, it looks good in the pic but not in person, imo. I love the low rod look, alotta folks won't acknowledge the fact that Donks and Low Rods were born out of the Low Rider movement. Its all cool, some cars I don't care for, that even goes for some lowriders, but I can always appreciate great craftsmanship. Thats what High Riser, Low Rods, and Low Riders have in common, they got some that are trashy lookin and you got some that looks great. Like I said before the High Risers and Low Rods are spinoffs of or was heavily influenced by Lowriders so therefore I don't mind seein them on this site. Me personally, due to my health, I will not be putting 13's,14's, or juice on either of my Impalals, I've been there and done that. When I was rollin juice and 13's, the maintainance, & the mishaps(such as busting a hose and solenoids catching on fire) that came with havin a juiced daily driver was sometimes overwelhming(sp). Even with that bein said, if my car has it, I'm gonna drive the fuck out of it, but right now my body can't handle what it use too. That why I'm goin with bags on 22's or stock rims with the SS hubcaps, its less maintainance and more convenient for my personal situation. Hell, just because a car doesn't have juice doesn't mean that its not a lowrider, you've had plenty of non juiced rides in LowRider Magazine before the big rim craze in the 80's and 90's. Thats just my .02 cents.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: AMEN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by rollinlo64_@Nov 5 2009, 05:25 PM~15574884
> *LOVE IT!!! More info on getting the 20's under there if ya don't mind me asking?? planning on doin the same. pm me if ya don't wanna post on here
> 
> please and thank you
> *



20 X 12 ON BACK AND 18 X 8 UP FRONT. BOYD CODDINGTON'S AS LONG AS YOU GET THE RIGHT OFFSET YOU ARE OK. OTHER THEN THAT, THERE WAS NO MODIFICATIONS DONE TO THE DRIVE TRAIN.  HOPE THIS HELPS. POST UP SOME PICTURES WHEN EVER YOU GET YOUR RIDE GOING!


----------



## jdc68chevy

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Oct 24 2009, 02:40 AM~15452644
> *I saw this car when it came to the Memphis DUB Show, I didn't care for it too much, but to each his own, it looks good in the pic but not in person, imo. I love the low rod look, alotta folks won't acknowledge the fact that Donks and Low Rods were born out of the Low Rider movement. Its all cool, some cars I don't care for, that even goes for some lowriders, but I can always appreciate great craftsmanship. Thats what High Riser, Low Rods, and Low Riders have in common, they got some that are trashy lookin and you got some that looks great. Like I said before the High Risers and Low Rods are spinoffs of or was heavily influenced by Lowriders so therefore I don't mind seein them on this site. Me personally, due to my health, I will not be putting 13's,14's, or juice on either of my Impalals, I've been there and done that. When I was rollin juice and 13's, the maintainance, & the mishaps(such as busting a hose and solenoids catching on fire) that came with havin a juiced daily driver was sometimes overwelhming(sp). Even with that bein said, if my car has it, I'm gonna drive the fuck out of it, but right now my body can't handle what it use too. That why I'm goin with bags on 22's or stock rims with the SS hubcaps, its less maintainance and more convenient for my personal situation. Hell, just because a car doesn't have juice doesn't mean that its not a lowrider, you've had plenty of non juiced rides in LowRider Magazine before the big rim craze in the 80's and 90's. Thats just my .02 cents.
> *


 BEEN THERE & DONE THAT TOO I COULD NOT HAVE SAID IT ANY BETTER


----------



## Catalyzed

Not 22s but some clean cars


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

dubs > any weel undr 16''


----------



## My63impala

man there are alot more people putting 20s and 22s on impalas then i thought they look good just trying to save up to get mine really hate the rims i got now


----------



## grande64




----------



## My63impala

looking good just got a job at discount tire so my 22s are coming a lot sooner


----------



## Blocky77

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Oct 24 2009, 01:40 AM~15452644
> *I saw this car when it came to the Memphis DUB Show, I didn't care for it too much, but to each his own, it looks good in the pic but not in person, imo. I love the low rod look, alotta folks won't acknowledge the fact that Donks and Low Rods were born out of the Low Rider movement. Its all cool, some cars I don't care for, that even goes for some lowriders, but I can always appreciate great craftsmanship. Thats what High Riser, Low Rods, and Low Riders have in common, they got some that are trashy lookin and you got some that looks great. Like I said before the High Risers and Low Rods are spinoffs of or was heavily influenced by Lowriders so therefore I don't mind seein them on this site. Me personally, due to my health, I will not be putting 13's,14's, or juice on either of my Impalals, I've been there and done that. When I was rollin juice and 13's, the maintainance, & the mishaps(such as busting a hose and solenoids catching on fire) that came with havin a juiced daily driver was sometimes overwelhming(sp). Even with that bein said, if my car has it, I'm gonna drive the fuck out of it, but right now my body can't handle what it use too. That why I'm goin with bags on 22's or stock rims with the SS hubcaps, its less maintainance and more convenient for my personal situation. Hell, just because a car doesn't have juice doesn't mean that its not a lowrider, you've had plenty of non juiced rides in LowRider Magazine before the big rim craze in the 80's and 90's. Thats just my .02 cents.
> *


----------



## baggedout81

baggedout81, Fine59Bel, Blocky77


Dont do it 59


----------



## vertex

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


anyone have anymore pictures of this car or know what rims are on it?


----------



## IMPN8EZ

x2


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by rollinlo64_@Nov 5 2009, 05:25 PM~15574884
> *LOVE IT!!! More info on getting the 20's under there if ya don't mind me asking?? planning on doin the same. pm me if ya don't wanna post on here
> 
> please and thank you
> *


x2


----------



## southside64

> _Originally posted by layzeeboi_@Jun 20 2009, 12:29 AM~14245686
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sic wagon!!!


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Apr 29 2010, 09:07 AM~17340728
> *anyone have anymore pictures of this car or know what rims are on it?
> *


----------



## Ant63ss

> _Originally posted by vertex+Apr 29 2010, 10:07 AM~17340728-->
> 
> 
> 
> anyone have anymore pictures of this car or know what rims are on it?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHUCC_@May 2 2010, 08:32 PM~17368959
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those look like the foose nitrous.








http://www.mhtwheels.com/wheel.cfm?cat=252


----------



## Impslap

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Nov 28 2009, 08:46 PM~15808929
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Does anyone know what kind of rims these are?


----------



## supersporting88

Most of these cars look great. The problem is your average person who likes the donk scene think their cars look as good as these if they slap any sent of 20s-22s on it. When a lot of work goes into getting the suspension to tuck wheels, measuring for wheels, and narrowing and tubbing the rear if needed. Also if you notice most in these pics are running billet wheels (which you have to specify the offset when you purchase), foose, TT IIs, and similar style of wheels. Def could not pull off the look with some cheap 22s some one picks up from some hole in the wall tire shop or even with a set of Asantis.


----------



## Ant63ss

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@May 3 2010, 10:35 PM~17382752
> *Does anyone know what kind of rims these are?
> *


They look like the Boyd Coddington Magneato...don't think they make them anymore, but I'm sure you can still find em.








http://www.elites-wholesale.com/Shop/Contr...id/0/rid/126374


----------



## southside64

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 2 2010, 08:32 PM~17368959
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice 64!!!


----------



## slammin67

> _Originally posted by FLORES1960_@Jun 16 2009, 10:21 PM~14212024
> *Forget all these haters. Who cares if its a "low rider" site.  It's your car and you can do it how u want it.  IF you want a low rode, do it.  Or if you want it to look like everyone else's car on this site, then put it on 13's.
> 
> Bottom line, build it how you want....let the haters try to talk shit in person rather than hiding behind a wireless modem!
> *



Hell ya Someone had to say fuck this I want to be different and there are no rules to follow when building YOUR car !some one has to think outside the normal realm we live in or things would never change ,only stay the same.


----------



## slammin67

> _Originally posted by FLORES1960_@Jun 16 2009, 10:21 PM~14212024
> *Forget all these haters. Who cares if its a "low rider" site.  It's your car and you can do it how u want it.  IF you want a low rode, do it.  Or if you want it to look like everyone else's car on this site, then put it on 13's.
> 
> Bottom line, build it how you want....let the haters try to talk shit in person rather than hiding behind a wireless modem!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 2 2010, 08:32 PM~17368959
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: now thats gangsta !


----------



## Catalyzed




----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 2 2010, 09:32 PM~17368959
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


would look sick lay'd out.


----------



## charles85

setting on 22"
















Not mine
butting bags on it for a homie :biggrin:


----------



## buhogg68

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Jun 28 2009, 08:02 PM~14323772
> *any one got 24s on there impala
> *


dont have a impala on 24's but i do have a 68 riviera on them :biggrin: http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/1IMAG0005.jpg


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1

ttt


----------



## handbuilt04

hes mine on 22" foose nitrous all the way around


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by handbuilt04_@Dec 13 2010, 01:13 PM~19316193
> *hes mine on 22" foose nitrous all the way around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SIK BRO!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by handbuilt04_@Dec 13 2010, 02:13 PM~19316193
> *hes mine on 22" foose nitrous all the way around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## allpaid4

> _Originally posted by handbuilt04_@Dec 13 2010, 02:13 PM~19316193
> *hes mine on 22" foose nitrous all the way around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a really nice car


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by handbuilt04_@Dec 13 2010, 04:13 PM~19316193
> *hes mine on 22" foose nitrous all the way around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean!


----------



## Venom62

did u have to cut ur inner fenders?


----------



## handbuilt04

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@Dec 23 2010, 09:02 AM~19402175
> *did u have to cut ur inner fenders?
> *


just a little bit in the front about a 7" x 24" piece and the gas tank pocket in the rear


----------



## KandyKutty

I got 22s on mine and I did no cutting from or rear


----------



## rollinlo64

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 4 2011, 06:42 PM~19789687
> *I got 22s on mine and I did no cutting from or rear
> *


still got front wheel tubs in your ride?


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jul 12 2010, 11:40 PM~18031839
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## fgb62

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Jun 10 2009, 04:13 PM~14153644
> *:uh:
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> dont listen to candimann,hes just ignorant.
> if done PROPERLY it can look badass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam that 62 Rag looks sick


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Jun 10 2009, 04:30 PM~14153160
> *i need to get some rims got my 63 going and needs some shoes i know the big thing is to put 22 on rather then the 13s just want to see how it looks and a price range for some 22 that will fit my car here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That part where the 63 grill is, it's mission a bottem piece for the front.Would one from a 64 work.Just that piece.thanks


----------



## ______________

Im startn to like the silver color! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC

Not a 63 or 64, but here my 61 and my 62 rag project. Both on 22's


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jul 12 2010, 09:40 PM~18031839
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Found this on Youtube. This tre is tight!


----------



## AGUILAR3

For those who think 22's are too big, there is always 18's and 20's.


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Feb 14 2011, 10:59 AM~19867003
> *For those who think 22's are too big, there is always 18's and 20's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 14 2011, 12:47 PM~19866386
> *Found this on Youtube. This tre is tight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


* :0 Surprised he didnt show the engine & trunk! Ill see if I have some pics on my external hard drive*


----------



## Catalyzed




----------



## allpaid4

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Apr 5 2011, 03:09 AM~20262628
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that 62 rag is sik


----------



## Rag64SeaSick

handbuilt04 said:


> hes mine on 22" foose nitrous all the way around



what size tires? will 35 series fit? Im on the way to the shop to see if foose nitro 22 with 35 series fit and dont rub. looks good but I have no air bags!


----------



## mysweet63

yea the sites called lay it low, but not lay it on 13s...i think 22s on 63 would be sick...do it man dont give a fuck what anybody says


----------



## 66since96

I have been rolling my staggered 20's for a month or so now, I love them...the look is nice and the car rides much better.








































20x8.5 front , 20x10's rear.

think of cutting the top of the front fender wells.


----------



## Rag64SeaSick

mysweet63 said:


> yea the sites called lay it low, but not lay it on 13s...i think 22s on 63 would be sick...do it man dont give a fuck what anybody says


Im already knowin.. I had my switches taken out and bought these 22s all based of what I want for MY ride, I wanna mash and look good....I heard why you takin off D's and switches 10 times already.. Bought the 22 inch Foose looks hella good in person, still love 13s but for now this is how I want my ride.. these are the wheels fuq what anyone else is talkin about.











66since96 said:


> I have been rolling my staggered 20's for a month or so now, I love them...the look is nice and the car rides much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20x8.5 front , 20x10's rear.
> 
> think of cutting the top of the front fender wells.


Good to hear you were happy with your choice, that looks heeeeellla good brethren. dope pix, they set that car off IMO. here is close up as we tried 1 on ill post more later when all 4 are on. they are putting in stalk suspension and springs today.


----------



## Catalyzed

66since96 said:


> I have been rolling my staggered 20's for a month or so now, I love them...the look is nice and the car rides much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20x8.5 front , 20x10's rear.
> 
> think of cutting the top of the front fender wells.


*Looks good homie!*


----------



## Ant63ss

66since96 said:


> I have been rolling my staggered 20's for a month or so now, I love them...the look is nice and the car rides much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20x8.5 front , 20x10's rear.
> 
> think of cutting the top of the front fender wells.


American eagle 225's :thumbsup: nice wheels. I've been debating between those and the Coys c-57's.


----------



## andreagee

Those are some sick ass rides yo


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## Skim

22x10 rear and 20x8 front billets on my 59 wagon


----------



## Skim

96ROADMASTER said:


> :uh:
> 
> this is not a Chip foose sight.. Go back a read what they wrote ... its not a trend either. *I have built low rods , hot rods , and lowriders. so bugg off.* if you got to make a thread asking for what syle you want. your heart aint right!!! again this is a low rider sight!!!


aw hell naw you came in here with them lies


----------



## 66since96

Nice, wheels Skim, those look bad ass.
I love 20/22 , I wish I had the time to fab making them fit for me.


----------



## vertex

if anyone has any 20/22 combos for a 64 let me know cash in hand


----------



## bump512

nice rides!!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

Skim said:


> aw hell naw you came in here with them lies


LOL


----------



## Rag64SeaSick

still only got the backs on, front suspension,shocks and 22' go on today... Air ride as soon as im able to afford.


----------



## Rag64SeaSick

fronts on now...but rubbing..


----------



## Rag64SeaSick

handbuilt04 said:


> hes mine on 22" foose nitrous all the way around


did you take out tubs to fit? mine is rubbing.


----------



## Rag64SeaSick




----------



## orientalmontecarlo

Rag64SeaSick said:


>


very nice...how wide are they,and is that tire a 35 series?you could of used 30 series aswell..


----------



## Rag64SeaSick

I gotem off craigs list and when ppl at the shop said they would fit I just bought em without checking or knowing width, had to take out fenders and even still they rub on outside fenders badly...I have the highest springs so next step is some cup on spring to raise it some its way so close, I doubt an inch will even help much...and ya 35 series toyo's but its so close some 20's would rub. so hopefully cup doesent raise to much it looks bad? we will see.


----------



## arsin

Rag64SeaSick said:


>


Nice homie :thumbsup: you make it to any of the shows this year? The weathers been shitty so I haven't felt like hittin any up this year. you with Seattle's Finest C.C.? Thought I saw a car like yours flying thier plauqe back in 09.


----------



## Rag64SeaSick

Appreciate it brethren, No I missed the Seattle center one but I might hit the sand point showtime one, And naa I never had a plauqe or been in a cc Always waited for my homboys brom beacon hill to start our shit off but foos keep gettin locked up or bitin the dust or broke so im solo.


----------



## IMPALA863

My63impala said:


> who cares about 14s i want to find a 22 that will fit and handle my 400hp


my 13s handle my 425hp 350 easy


----------



## IMPALA863

AGUILAR3 said:


> For those who think 22's are too big, there is always 18's and 20's.


and also 13s


----------



## handbuilt04

Rag64SeaSick said:


> I gotem off craigs list and when ppl at the shop said they would fit I just bought em without checking or knowing width, had to take out fenders and even still they rub on outside fenders badly...I have the highest springs so next step is some cup on spring to raise it some its way so close, I doubt an inch will even help much...and ya 35 series toyo's but its so close some 20's would rub. so hopefully cup doesent raise to much it looks bad? we will see.


 i had the backspacing shaved down so the wheel would sit in the wheel well more. 35 series tires r too big u need 30 series


----------



## willskie187

CHUCC said:


>


Got any pics of the trunk?


----------



## Impslap

What backspacing are folks running with 8.5" and 10" wide wheels?


----------



## timlemos

TTT


----------



## natisfynest




----------



## SMOOTH STYLE

heres my brother 63 chevy impala SS, :thumbsup:


----------



## doctahouse

SMOOTH STYLE said:


> heres my brother 63 chevy impala SS, :thumbsup:
> View attachment 410011
> 
> View attachment 410012
> 
> View attachment 410013
> 
> View attachment 410014



Looks sharp. What size front and rear?


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE

doctahouse said:


> Looks sharp. What size front and rear?


the last time i check they were 20 inch foose wheels!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

SMOOTH STYLE said:


> heres my brother 63 chevy impala SS, :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 410012


Nice ride, sits perfect. Almost looks like a HotWheels car in this pic.


----------



## RdnLow63

SMOOTH STYLE said:


> heres my brother 63 chevy impala SS, :thumbsup:
> View attachment 410011
> 
> View attachment 410012
> 
> View attachment 410013
> 
> View attachment 410014


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pimpala62

what offset would i need to put 22s on my 62? im confused bout this shyt...i want to bag it too


----------



## bagsan22s

pimpala62 said:


> what offset would i need to put 22s on my 62? im confused bout this shyt...i want to bag it too


I have 22x10" in the back with 5.5" backspacing.


----------



## pimpala62

You got bags?... Does it rub? ... Did u have to mod anything or cut anything out? Looks good


----------



## vertex

bagsan22s said:


> I have 22x10" in the back with 5.5" backspacing.





did you have to cut/notch anything to make the rear fit?


----------



## bagsan22s

vertex said:


> did you have to cut/notch anything to make the rear fit?


The only thing that had to be cut in the rear was a section of the fuel filler next box had to be trimmed. I am also using the cool cars wishbone in the rear.


----------



## pimpala62

Pics of the modded box? Mine is rotted and i need to replace it so if i can see urs i can jus get it right one shot


----------



## bagsan22s

pimpala62 said:


> Pics of the modded box? Mine is rotted and i need to replace it so if i can see urs i can jus get it right one shot


Depending on how tall your rear bag cups are you may or may not have to notch the fuel filler neck box. I cut my rear bag cups so it would sit lower. My buddy has a 64 impala and on 20/22's and he did not have to notch it.


----------



## supersporting88

if you are going to do it do it right. stay away from those tire shops with wheel and tire packages. Sure you could get a set of 26s with tires for the price of some quality 22-24 wheels, but they will look like garbage. If you can't afford billets check out http://racelinewheels.com/c-29-2-piece-billet-custom-wheels.aspx. They have some nice wheels in their clearance section from time to time.


----------



## pimpala62

whats the difference between billet and ?chrome ?


----------



## bagsan22s

pimpala62 said:


> whats the difference between billet and ?chrome ?


With billet wheels they are typically made to order so you will be able to choose your offset/backspacing where chrome wheels you have a limited selection of offsets/backspacing to choose from.


----------



## supersporting88

Billet wheels are also aluminum, as wheels with a chrome finish are some type of alloy. Quality plays a roll in the raw materials, craftsmanship, and the finish of the wheels. 3 piece wheels can also be made in just about any offset and width at a cheaper price than billets. I have a set of forged 3piece 24s that were made for my truck with a high positive offset so they would tuck.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

billet wheels are much more lighter and stronger than china mans,chrome wheels usually have poor quality control and is the reason why you sometimes need 20 lead weights on one wheel to balance and on the other about 2-3 of them most...i would personally suggest 3 piece wheels theyre light, strong,endless finishes available,can be made to custom specs unlike billet wheels...
reason i say this is that billet wheels can only play with the offset using hub thickness and backspacing and on 3 piece wheels aside from the hub and offsets, you can swap inner barrels to custom fit any offset or outer lip up to 7 inches wide ...cant do that with billet wheels unless youre fully tubbed


my 24 forgiatos were made to my specs and thats why i can have a 6 inch rear lip and only have a 10 inch wide rim while doing so and nnot having to notch or anything to tuck


----------



## pimpala62

thanks for the info going to have to look into all that


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## tmacracin

Is there a thread on here with fitment info for 18" front and 20" rears? I would like to order some wheels fairly soon.


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## NEVER SLIPPIN




----------



## Envious Touch

_*Not 22's but 20's...*_


----------



## NFA Fabrication

I know everyone has different tastes, but I will never be able to wrap my brain around big wheels on an old Impala. It is possibly the most disturbing thing I have seen personally. To each his own I guess... This Chip Foose generation of car modding shit is slowly killing me inside.


----------



## NFA Fabrication

My63impala said:


> who cares about 14s i want to find a 22 that will fit and handle my 400hp


Big wheels + Impala's make me cry inside. I will never get the new-age wheels trends... But I live in a different area, only big wheel runners up in Seattle that I ever see are soccer moms in GM SUV's, and "Bro's" driving their Chrysler 300's around.


----------



## og58pontiac

:yessad:


----------



## blowdry

bump more pics!!!:nicoderm:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## T-revs61

Just ordered my 20's. hope they fit..


----------



## NFA Fabrication

My63impala said:


> i need to get some rims got my 63 going and needs some shoes i know the big thing is to put 22 on rather then the 13s just want to see how it looks and a price range for some 22 that will fit my car...


This is the big thing for 17 year olds that listen to current rap where everything is bigger is better with no style. I personally think it makes a $50K restoration look like a $10K craigslist special. No bueno. People go back 20 years to watch music video's just for the cars. You think in 2033, people are going to be pulling up old (2013) music video's to look at Escalades and other BS on 24's? I doubt it. It's a trend stared by young money, and they are just trying to one up some other dumb rapper. BIGGER IS BETTER! Give me a break...


----------



## THE PETE-STA

MY 59 BAGGED ON 22x8.5 FRONTS AND 22x10 REARS...


----------



## pimpala62

Just picked up my 22x9.5s


----------



## JasonVoorhees

NFA Fabrication said:


> This is the big thing for 17 year olds that listen to current rap where everything is bigger is better with no style. I personally think it makes a $50K restoration look like a $10K craigslist special. No bueno. People go back 20 years to watch music video's just for the cars. You think in 2033, people are going to be pulling up old (2013) music video's to look at Escalades and other BS on 24's? I doubt it. It's a trend stared by young money, and they are just trying to one up some other dumb rapper. BIGGER IS BETTER! Give me a break...


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## sickthree

Got 20x8 up fron and 22x9.5 in the rear looking for the best tire combo now. Any suggestions?


----------



## Deerram

My 63 with 18" & 20" Billet Specialties.


----------



## steadymobbin

Not really my thing but I wont diss anybody if that's the flavor they choose. I don't think it looks bad as long as the wheels are tucked right.


----------



## sickthree

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEAvK3SdqNI

20+22


----------



## sickthree

bagsan22s said:


> Depending on how tall your rear bag cups are you may or may not have to notch the fuel filler neck box. I cut my rear bag cups so it would sit lower. My buddy has a 64 impala and on 20/22's and he did not have to notch it.


Where did your buddy get his rear bag cups? and how tall are they?


----------



## sickthree

22's hitting the rear body mount box when laid out. Any tips on resolving this issue?


----------



## MrLavish

did you relocate your shock? if so is your tire rubbing the shock or shock bracket


----------



## MrLavish

THE PETE-STA said:


> MY 59 BAGGED ON 22x8.5 FRONTS AND 22x10 REARS...


Any rub? what air ride system do you have and did you relocoate the shock? if so is it in the way. and how did the rear tires fit? width wise is that stock lenght rearend and are u getting any rub? did you notch the fuel rail


----------



## Concrete_Prodigy

22x9's on my 64 wagon, bagged with a simple 3-switch setup


----------



## draggingwagon

What backspacing are u guys running on the 10 inch rear wheels?


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash

22/20 Coys C5s going on my 62 build with coil over Ride techs. Wheels were $2100 shipped from Coys. I live 13's too on my Cutlass, but when my brakes are 13 1/2" = No bueno on the 62 Impala.. Wilwoods need minimum 18" wheels.


----------



## msp177

I'm dealing with same. Trying to figure out best setup for my '63. I'm thinking, 18" x 7" front and 20" x 8-9" rear. Maybe someone can provide a little help here? I'm sure someone has tried this and figured out the best setup. I'm baggin'


----------



## La Skzanoma

big wheels.........yuk.


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash

Its only wheels. It just hard to fit the 13s on it with 13.5" rotors on all 4 corners..


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dr1v3by3

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


:fool2:


----------



## Dr1v3by3

THE PETE-STA said:


> MY 59 BAGGED ON 22x8.5 FRONTS AND 22x10 REARS...


Are you gonna keep that rat rod style rust? Or paint it?


----------



## Dr1v3by3

NFA Fabrication said:


> This is the big thing for 17 year olds that listen to current rap where everything is bigger is better with no style. I personally think it makes a $50K restoration look like a $10K craigslist special. No bueno. People go back 20 years to watch music video's just for the cars. You think in 2033, people are going to be pulling up old (2013) music video's to look at Escalades and other BS on 24's? I doubt it. It's a trend stared by young money, and they are just trying to one up some other dumb rapper. BIGGER IS BETTER! Give me a break...


A trend Blahahah hahahah they said the same about those baby rims/lowrider. .big rims skinny tires ain't going to die out...they may not go back to see the videos but it ain't dying off ...baby tiny spoke rims on narrow tires is fading away.. you can't even find the proper lowrider tires for the tiny rims! Y is that? It's a fading trend brotha...if you want to belive it or not


----------



## T-revs61

I got my 20x8.5 in the front and 20x10 in the rear installed on my 61 bel air. They fit really good and look awesome... I just don't know if the inner fenders will fit back in there, does anybody know??


----------



## Skinn109

THE PETE-STA said:


> MY 59 BAGGED ON 22x8.5 FRONTS AND 22x10 REARS...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Nemesis63

THE PETE-STA said:


> MY 59 BAGGED ON 22x8.5 FRONTS AND 22x10 REARS...



any issues with it laying frame? What series tires?


----------



## o1ezn34g0

*air force*

sich vor um die Sicherheit Ihres geliebten Menschen zu gewhrleisten,air force one. 14925 Kingsport Road,nike free,


----------



## MrLavish

anybody got bags and 22s on the front? how they do?


----------



## 64inVA




----------



## nyccustomizer




----------



## googizzo

My 63 on 24s 275 25 24


----------



## Ricketts

Bump, anymore? Strongly thinking about buying myself a 63 and I want to have a set of Daytons for it and some bigger billet wheels also.


----------



## tatersalad




----------



## doctahouse

20x8/22x10 combo. Stock coils.


----------



## Jahlg

doctahouse said:


> 20x8/22x10 combo. Stock coils.


Are those coys? Looks nice. Not my style But It Looks good


----------



## doctahouse

Jahlg said:


> Are those coys? Looks nice. Not my style But It Looks good


Yes, they're Coys.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Does anyone know the correct offset to fit 22 x 9.5" wheels? 265/35 22 tires.


----------



## bagsan22s

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Does anyone know the correct offset to fit 22 x 9.5" wheels? 265/35 22 tires.


I have 22x10" in the back with 5.5" backspacing.


----------



## rs12

1961 Impala


----------



## sickthree

20 & 22


----------

